

Stanford MOOC on Government Surveillance - lelandtree
https://www.coursera.org/course/surveillance

======
MWil
Glad there are people like Jonathan that take the time to do things like dump
federal/state caselaw and related materials:

[http://webpolicy.org/2013/12/29/advancing-empirical-legal-
sc...](http://webpolicy.org/2013/12/29/advancing-empirical-legal-scholarship-
state-materials/)

[http://webpolicy.org/2013/05/03/advancing-empirical-legal-
sc...](http://webpolicy.org/2013/05/03/advancing-empirical-legal-scholarship-
federal-appellate-opinions-and-rules/)

[http://webpolicy.org/2013/08/09/advancing-empirical-legal-
sc...](http://webpolicy.org/2013/08/09/advancing-empirical-legal-scholarship-
federal-trial-opinions-and-rules/)

Also, he had an interesting start to Coursera's security:

[http://webpolicy.org/2014/09/04/a-funny-thing-happened-on-
th...](http://webpolicy.org/2014/09/04/a-funny-thing-happened-on-the-way-to-
coursera/)

